# All Of You Driving Lyft For Base Fare



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Are ruining it for EVERYONE. Stop. Just stop. Sign up for Uber. I would NEVER drive a drunk without a surge. Never. 

Don't let these passengers get away with cheap rides at bar close. Don't. Drive. For. Lyft.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

So I'm supposed to drive to the pin, accept the ride, see its a .8 mile trip, cancel, and do it again hoping for a 10mile ride?

Your poor life decisions amuse me, tell me more.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> So I'm supposed to drive to the pin, accept the ride, see its a .8 mile trip, cancel, and do it again hoping for a 10mile ride?
> 
> Your poor life decisions amuse me, tell me more.


The concept of not picking up non-surge rides is obviously over your head as your response has nothing to do with the thread about non-surge rides. And what does "....poor life decisions amuse me" have to do with the thread of not accepting non-surge rides. Quite frankly I think, based on your response, that you should get a pass in terms of asking you to take only non-surge trips.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> So I'm supposed to drive to the pin, accept the ride, see its a .8 mile trip, cancel, and do it again hoping for a 10mile ride?
> 
> Your poor life decisions amuse me, tell me more.


I make $15 extra for surge drunk rides. My poor life decisions don't seem to compare to yours.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

What's the difference between a base lyft ride and uber X without surge. Maybe best if you change your thread heading to :
"All Of You Idiots Driving Lyft & Uber For Base Fare WITHOUT double digit surge"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Because of your compelling argument, I’m going to delete my Lyft app right away. ?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for EVERYONE. Stop. Just stop. Sign up for Uber. I would NEVER drive a drunk without a surge. Never.
> 
> Don't let these passengers get away with cheap rides at bar close. Don't. Drive. For. Lyft.


You mean log out. They can drive but if they log out occasionally it would trigger prime. That's why lyft invented PPZ. Now drivers can stay online where lyft wants them to. Lyft wins.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> You mean log out. They can drive but if they log out occasionally it would trigger prime. That's why lyft invented PPZ. Now drivers can stay online where lyft wants them to. Lyft wins.


No. It is never hitting prime anymore and never has a PPZ. It is straight garbage.



No Prisoners said:


> What's the difference between a base lyft ride and uber X without surge. Maybe best if you change your thread heading to :
> "All Of You Idiots Driving Lyft & Uber For Base Fare WITHOUT double digit surge"


At bar close UBER ALWAYS SURGES and LYFT JUST TURNS YELLOW AND ORANGE. Which means Uber is charging the drunk fee and Lyft is making you monkeys drive for peanuts.



Invisible said:


> Because of your compelling argument, I'm going to delete my Lyft app right away. ?


Just sign up for Uber, drive for a week, and you'll know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## jjub40 (Aug 11, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for EVERYONE. Stop. Just stop. Sign up for Uber. I would NEVER drive a drunk without a surge. Never.
> 
> Don't let these passengers get away with cheap rides at bar close. Don't. Drive. For. Lyft.


You've been on this forum a whole two weeks and got it all figured out. Wish there were more Einstein's like you on here.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> No. It is never hitting prime anymore and never has a PPZ. It is straight garbage.
> 
> 
> At bar close UBER ALWAYS SURGES and LYFT JUST TURNS YELLOW AND ORANGE. Which means Uber is charging the drunk fee and Lyft is making you monkeys drive for peanuts.
> ...


They don't want primetime. Even 25% prime cuts their business in half. Lyft isn't trying to turn a profit. It's trying to gain marketshare.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

jjub40 said:


> You've been on this forum a whole two weeks and got it all figured out. Wish there were more Einstein's like you on here.


Yes, because time on a message board about rideshare is how one gains experience. Brilliant insight.



AngelAdams said:


> They don't want primetime. Even 25% prime cuts their business in half. Lyft isn't trying to turn a profit. It's trying to gain marketshare.


Exactly. So don't drive for them.


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> They don't want primetime. Even 25% prime cuts their business in half. Lyft isn't trying to turn a profit. It's trying to gain marketshare.


They don't want share primetime with drivers but they do charge pax accordingly - that yellow piss- brownish crap map is essentially primetime map. It's astonishing how many morons they do find to take those base pings at bar closings, events , morning/evening rushes etc.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

I Too Am A Cool Guy Who Capitalizes Every Word In A Sentance.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

My 2 cents from a 3 yr driver here in PHX. IMO, based on my experience I could an would not drive here in our market for just ONE ride share company. I would not stay busy enough for my liking. I've been driving U/L this whole time and do manage to make 900 to 1400 consistently weekly until our summer hits. This week was a nice anomoly though as I am sitting at 980 an will make another 150 tomorrow God willing. I agree with 90% of what is said here about these crap companies we drive for but let's remember it's us against them. If you really are that angry at them you should stop driving for your own health an wellbeing......


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Svoloch said:


> They don't want share primetime with drivers but they do charge pax accordingly - that yellow piss- brownish crap map is essentially primetime map. It's astonishing how many morons they do find to take those base pings at bar closings, events , morning/evening rushes etc.


It's not. It's where primetime will be. Lyft wants to limit primetime as much as possible. They need marketshare. Their bonuses are contingent on marketshare. Lyft is a money grab. It's the new normal. Look at Sears. Load up debt and cash out. The system is designed to keep you from earning. Not the other way round.


----------



## Barry Tse (Oct 24, 2015)

Lyft is completely bullshit . I will not let them make money from me.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

jjub40 said:


> You've been on this forum a whole two weeks and got it all figured out. Wish there were more Einstein's like you on here.


lol good one! The subject title of this thread speaks volumes about it's poster.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

the idiot math flunkies scabbing for less than $8-10gross rides will fail 96% if the time

let them

they take the loser rides so the winners can win

they can do 30 rides a day you make the same doing 2-3

be happy they exist otherwise you get the same ping 100 times from some loser

they dont respect themselves no reason for you, uber, or pax too they get exactly what they deserve soon as they get un an accident, a ticket, a major repair & uber lyft says bye bye we have no use for you anymore because another 10 idiots just fell for the scam & signed up but good luck affording your repairs or a new car signnup again when you have 1

these people are doing jobs for what 10 year old paperboys in 1985 were begging for, no use tring to converse with these mopes they actually try to justify their treatment their so low down on the ladder


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for EVERYONE. Stop. Just stop. Sign up for Uber. I would NEVER drive a drunk without a surge. Never.
> 
> Don't let these passengers get away with cheap rides at bar close. Don't. Drive. For. Lyft.


i do not drive friday and saturday night . no surge **** it . not picking up pax. and during the day uber get a bar pick up i cancel it . lyft i call support tell them to cancel it for me . i tell them im not dealing with drunks . screw them


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lyft is stupid if they think we are picking up puker's without a bonus of some type. Pukers=barclose.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

mi4johns said:


> I Too Am A Cool Guy Who Capitalizes Every Word In A Sentance.


Perhaps you've never heard of capitalization in a title . . .


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for EVERYONE. Stop. Just stop. Sign up for Uber. I would NEVER drive a drunk without a surge. Never.
> 
> Don't let these passengers get away with cheap rides at bar close. Don't. Drive. For. Lyft.


Label me the person who is ruining it for everyone by taking base fares.

Things may not be as good as they once were, but I'd rather stay busy at base than sit an hour waiting for a $2.00 flat surge.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Label me the person who is ruining it for everyone by taking base fares.
> 
> Things may not be as good as they once were, but I'd rather stay busy at base than sit an hour waiting for a $2.00 flat surge.


which is EXACTLY what Lyft wants you to think and intended to do as they lowered the rates. You drank the koolaid and now pay the Lyft executives and investors to pay trashy people around town in your personal automobile. They want you to have the very mindset you espouse and meanwhile they are profiting off of your ignorance and willingness to work as a slave for under minimum wage while ruining your personal resources (e.g. car).


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> which is EXACTLY what Lyft wants you to think and intended to do as they lowered the rates. You drank the koolaid and now pay the Lyft executives and investors to pay trashy people around town in your personal automobile. They want you to have the very mindset you espouse and meanwhile they are profiting off of your ignorance and willingness to work as a slave for under minimum wage while ruining your personal resources (e.g. car).


How much are you getting on a surged ride? What is the gross threshold that you require before accepting a ride?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> which is EXACTLY what Lyft wants you to think and intended to do as they lowered the rates. You drank the koolaid and now pay the Lyft executives and investors to pay trashy people around town in your personal automobile. They want you to have the very mindset you espouse and meanwhile they are profiting off of your ignorance and willingness to work as a slave for under minimum wage while ruining your personal resources (e.g. car).


Without rules, regulation, and representation, what choice do you have.

You're already dressed for the dance.

So dance ... or don't .


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> Without rules, regulation, and representation, what choice do you have.
> 
> You're already dressed for the dance.
> 
> So dance ... or don't .


This is about a big picture and training the passenger mentality. No passenger should expect drunk rides home at .60 a mile. Absolutely none of them.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This is about a big picture and training the passenger mentality. No passenger should expect drunk rides home at .60 a mile. Absolutely none of them.


Rigged system.

Of course they can expect it.

It's what they have been getting for some time now.

Lyft ecoupons are pretty enticing.

No money for drivers at night now... mostly lousy base.

They could at least add something for a shift differential.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> So I'm supposed to drive to the pin, accept the ride, see its a .8 mile trip, cancel, and do it again hoping for a 10mile ride?
> 
> Your poor life decisions amuse me, tell me more.


Glass houses.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> You mean log out. They can drive but if they log out occasionally it would trigger prime. That's why lyft invented PPZ. Now drivers can stay online where lyft wants them to. Lyft wins.


I hate ppz, but if anyone knows any benefits to it im all ears.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> I hate ppz, but if anyone knows any benefits to it im all ears.


PPZs are great for Uber drivers. Go on a PPZ and get along surge ride.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> which is EXACTLY what Lyft wants you to think and intended to do as they lowered the rates. You drank the koolaid and now pay the Lyft executives and investors to pay trashy people around town in your personal automobile. They want you to have the very mindset you espouse and meanwhile they are profiting off of your ignorance and willingness to work as a slave for under minimum wage while ruining your personal resources (e.g. car).


If you don't want to drive people around for money, what the hell are you doing driving rideshare?

You wait an hour for a 10 mile run with a $2 surge.

10 miles x $0.60 /mile = $6 
12 min x $0.24 /min = $2.88
Flat surge = $2

*Congratulations on making $10.88 with surge pricing*.

Rather than wait an hour for a "surged" ride, I's rather take two base rides at:

10 miles x $1.11 /mile = $11.10
12 min x $0.1875 /min = $2.25
Ride total: $13.35 + tip
+
10 miles x $1.11 /mile = $11.10
12 min x $0.1875 /min = $2.25
Ride total: $13.35 + tip

*Total: $26.70 + tip(s)*


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If you don't want to drive people around for money, what the hell are you doing driving rideshare?
> 
> You wait an hour for a 10 mile run with a $2 surge.
> 
> ...


that was considered money in the 1990s, now subtract your gas, future maintenance/depreciation congrats on pissing on every human who died for labor rights but gotta get yours i get it lol, i have no problem scabbing cab drivers for legal wages all is fair i suppose

this guy gets 100% tips & 10 mile rides 24/7 lmao

not 40 miles xl to airport cancel, im not doing 100+ rides a week for an extra 300 lmao, ill glady wait hours in my bed for the 65+$+ rides that pay & let the ants pining for diamond status or desperately needing fares fir their"fair" rentals they live in make their quotos driving for 1970s wages

what would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If you don't want to drive people around for money, what the hell are you doing driving rideshare?
> 
> You wait an hour for a 10 mile run with a $2 surge.
> 
> ...


In a proper market, the wait for a surge ride is thirty seconds, if that.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> that was considered money in the 1990s, now subtract your gas, future maintenance/depreciation congrats on pissing on every human who died for labor rights but gotta get yours i get it lol, i have no problem scabbing cab drivers for legal wages all is fair i suppose
> 
> this guy gets 100% tips & 10 mile rides 24/7 lmao
> 
> not 40 miles xl to airport cancel, im not doing 100+ rides a week for an extra 300 lmao, ill glady wait hours in my bed for the 65+$+ rides that pay & let the ants pining for diamond status or desperately needing fares fir their"fair" rentals they live in make their quotos driving for 1970s wages


You sound like a disgruntled old cabbie. LOL. I don't care what you used to make driving a cab. I don't care what your expenses are. If you're not driving, you're wasting your time doing rideshare.

FWIW, I don't do 100+ runs per week. More like 25-30, but my average run is probably 20-25 miles @ $1.11 /mile. How about you?



nosurgenodrive said:


> In a proper market, the wait for a surge ride is thirty seconds, if that.


In a proper market the rates would be sufficient for drivers to earn an acceptable wage.

Unless there's a major crisis going on, I wouldn't count on more than 3 or 4 pings per hour. (Both apps running) On a slow day I can sometimes wait 2-3 hours for a ping. Unless I chase the surge, I may not see a surge rate for days, or even weeks.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> You sound like a disgruntled old cabbie. LOL. I don't care what you used to make driving a cab. I don't care what your expenses are. If you're not driving, you're wasting your time doing rideshare.
> 
> FWIW, I don't do 100+ runs per week. More like 25-30, but my average run is probably 20-25 miles @ $1.11 /mile. How about you?
> 
> ...


never drove a cab in my life, used them when out of town maybe a handful of times in my life locally, relocated to a new city figured great way to learn area & get paid since first 90 days all i knew was where 3 dispensarys, walmart, & sams club was, found out an area the ride was 95 to the airport made it my home its now 65 still worth it

i have friends family id rather give the money to & for about 25 years owned a car probably 24 years 11 months of them because im an adult 2 years as a kid even lol & dont live in ny & in worse case scenarios dont mind using my legs to walk 5+ miles every blue moon or in an emergency and 1-3 miles aint nothiif you ever lived / worked on the vegas strip, sometimes walking from wynn to trop faster than other options & if you know the cuts, a mile or few shouldn't be an issue if you're not willing to pay $10+ cuz imma leave ya waity i dont need $1-2 that bad lmao...

point being in highschool in the early 90s $5 gas money was a thing, and fucc if i inow what cab rates are it takes a few seconds research to see a ny minimum fare was $6.50 in 1995 and a 1971 $2-4 gross minimum fare is illegal, im not letting a stranger in my car for 2 bucks so they getting cancelled on or ignored period i dont work for free

there is a reason those rates are set & its not because cabbies are trying to be billionaires but on demand delivery of hundreds of pounds miles is called a chauffer & well 90% of the population isn't supposed to have chauffeur in the monthly budget so enjoy it while it lasts im playing the Ponzi till the end

1.11 and pretty much all 40 miles with a 10+ toll stank you very much not that it matters, what matters is this app literally attempts to human traffick me multiple times per day & has for years which is historically comical along with the fact "adults" actually try & justify it...it is what it is but don't act like what they doing is legal cuz you figured it out 4% do the rest being exploited smart, desperate, poor, old, foreign doesn't matter the reason they are being robbed & stolen from lied to & bamboozled..

do you man 2-8 tacos not enough i need 8+ tacoss & for the audacity & insults rarely accept anything less than 40 tacos

minimum wage minimum effort

less than minimum wage less than minimum effort a 2 taco experience

not disgruntled amused if i lost at uber lyft id be disgruntled but i play their game quite well they could boot me and it wouldn't matter because its organized crime they don't verify much


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

Rush hour in dc


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

Bigtimeboo said:


> Rush hour in dc


Currently identical maps during rushes and events in all major markets Chicago, NY, LA, Vegas etc. Most consistent earnings ever - base for everyone anytime anywhere!


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> that was considered money in the 1990s, now subtract your gas, future maintenance/depreciation congrats on pissing on every human who died for labor rights but gotta get yours i get it lol, i have no problem scabbing cab drivers for legal wages all is fair i suppose
> 
> this guy gets 100% tips & 10 mile rides 24/7 lmao
> 
> ...


.60/mile was more like the mid late 70's. I still remember those NYC taxis that had the .69/mile on them. Perhaps uber/lyft are "decade impaired".


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Min fare here is $4.12 ..... $1.12 > Uber. And Park City it's $7.25 .... $2 > Uber .... so... no... I won't stop doing Lyft Mins.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> i have friends family id rather give the money to & for about 25 years owned a car probably 24 years 11 months of them because im an adult 2 years as a kid even lol & dont live in ny & in worse case scenarios dont mind using my legs to walk 5+ miles every blue moon or in an emergency and 1-3 miles aint nothiif you ever lived / worked on the vegas strip, sometimes walking from wynn to trop faster than other options & if you know the cuts, a mile or few shouldn't be an issue if you're not willing to pay $10+ cuz imma leave ya waity i dont need $1-2 that bad lmao...


People who are too lazy to walk is why we're able to drive.



> point being in highschool in the early 90s $5 gas money was a thing, and fucc if i inow what cab rates are it takes a few seconds research to see a ny minimum fare was $6.50 in 1995 and a 1971 $2-4 gross minimum fare is illegal, im not letting a stranger in my car for 2 bucks so they getting cancelled on or ignored period i dont work for free


Again, why do you drive if you hate it so much? If you're unhappy, go out and find another job. It's not that hard. Gas prices are the worst drawback to driving. I remember 60 cents a gallon, but those days are long gone.



> 1.11 and pretty much all 40 miles with a 10+ toll stank you very much not that it matters, what matters is this app literally attempts to human traffick me multiple times per day & has for years which is historically comical along with the fact "adults" actually try & justify it...it is what it is but don't act like what they doing is legal cuz you figured it out 4% do the rest being exploited smart, desperate, poor, old, foreign doesn't matter the reason they are being robbed & stolen from lied to & bamboozled..


Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think human trafficking means what you think it means.



> do you man 2-8 tacos not enough i need 8+ tacoss & for the audacity & insults rarely accept anything less than 40 tacos


My advice... cut back on the tacos. Lots of tacos + spending a lot of time driving = fat ass.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> People who are too lazy to walk is why we're able to drive.
> 
> Again, why do you drive if you hate it so much? If you're unhappy, go out and find another job. It's not that hard. Gas prices are the worst drawback to driving. I remember 60 cents a gallon, but those days are long gone.
> 
> ...


There's a huge line of 50+ year old men standing in line to ***** slap you for your stupidity.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> There's a huge line of 50+ year old men standing in line to @@@@@ slap you for your stupidity.


LOL @ Talking shit and threatening online.

Tell me, what part of what I said pisses you off? Is it the part recommending that you find another job if you don't like what you're doing? Maybe it's because you're ignorant and also don't understand what human trafficking is? (Or are you just a disgruntled driver who hates being called out over your shitty diet?

I'm the one driving at $1.11 base. You're the one driving at what, 60 cents per mile + $2 "surge?" ROFLMAO


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> LOL @ Talking shit and threatening online.
> 
> Tell me, what part of what I said pisses you off? Is it the part recommending that you find another job if you don't like what you're doing? Maybe it's because you're ignorant and also don't understand what human trafficking is? (Or are you just a disgruntled driver who hates being called out over your shitty diet?
> 
> I'm the one driving at $1.11 base. You're the one driving at what, 60 cents per mile + $2 "surge?" ROFLMAO


I have no idea what you're talking about. I didn't read most of what you said. I was referring to the countless cab drivers that are shit out of luck because of U/L illegal operations. I personally transitioned out of rideshare years ago. I have my own bar staffing llc. I wouldn't take anyone anywhere for under $2 a mile $.50 a minute and a $5 pickup fee. 
My question to you is, why are you driving for $1?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. I didn't read most of what you said. I was referring to the countless cab drivers that are shit out of luck because of U/L illegal operations. I personally transitioned out of rideshare years ago. I have my own bar staffing llc. I wouldn't take anyone anywhere for under $2 a mile $.50 a minute and a $5 pickup fee.
> My question to you is, why are you driving for $1?


What, specifically, is illegal about it? Why are you concerned about cab drivers, but posting on UP? Also, why are you posting on UP at all if you've transitioned to other things?

For me, driving is flexible enough to fit around my personal and professional schedules, and damn near effortless, free cash.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> What, specifically, is illegal about it? Why are you concerned about cab drivers, but posting on UP? Also, why are you posting on UP at all if you've transitioned to other things?
> 
> For me, driving is flexible enough to fit around my personal and professional schedules, and damn near effortless, free cash.


The fact that you're not concerned that a company can destroy an entire industry and bankrupt all the hard working people in it is the real problem. I kind of got addicted to UP a week ago when I realized I wasn't banned anymore. I also do work with a drivers union writing legislation. 
You need to understand that $4 you're making selling your cars equity is destroying an entire industry. You're what we call a bottom feeder.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> The fact that you're not concerned that a company can destroy an entire industry and bankrupt all the hard working people in it is the real problem. I kind of got addicted to UP a week ago when I realized I wasn't banned anymore. I also do work with a drivers union writing legislation.
> You need to understand that $4 you're making selling your cars equity is destroying an entire industry. You're what we call a bottom feeder.


Since when did taxis have a monopoly on the entire transportation industry? They had their time, but high rates, S-L-O-W service, dirty vehicles and ignorant drivers killed what they had. Services like Uber and Lyft thrive because of the shortcoming of taxi services. What baffles me is that you adamantly defend the jobs of taxi drivers, but you don't give two ****s about the millions of rideshare drivers who are, likewise, only trying to make ends meet. Why the favoritism towards taxis?

You say you work for a drivers union writing legislation, and based on your hostility towards rideshare drivers, I can only assume that everything you do is skewed against my interests. That's all I need to understand. I don't own a vehicle for ****ing equity. If I want to build equity I buy another house, not play these ridiculous games. Call me a bottomfeeder, but in my opinion, a bottomfeeder is the one trying to change legislation and screw the majority over.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Since when did taxis have a monopoly on the entire transportation industry? They had their time, but high rates, S-L-O-W service, dirty vehicles and ignorant drivers killed what they had. Services like Uber and Lyft thrive because of the shortcoming of taxi services. What baffles me is that you adamantly defend the jobs of taxi drivers, but you don't give two @@@@s about the millions of rideshare drivers who are, likewise, only trying to make ends meet. Why the favoritism towards taxis?
> 
> You say you work for a drivers union writing legislation, and based on your hostility towards rideshare drivers, I can only assume that everything you do is skewed against my interests. That's all I need to understand. I don't own a vehicle for @@@@ing equity. If I want to build equity I buy another house, not play these ridiculous games. Call me a bottomfeeder, but in my opinion, a bottomfeeder is the one trying to change legislation and screw the majority over.


Ok let's unwrap this. Lyft and Uber are what's called a duopoly. They are considered a utility. They don't follow the same rules and regulations that every other company follows in the transportation industry. They operate at a loss on purpose. 
I have now not have I ever had any ties with the transportation industry. 
The United States of America declares it costs over $.56 average per mile to operate a vehicle. 
What we're fighting for is for rideshare drivers to be treated humanely and have the mentality of fair pay for fair work. 
Anyone who is accepting rides on these platforms do not give a rats ass about their fellow man. 
You are kept barefoot and pregnant for a reason. 
Rise above it and think of yourself as something more. Aspire to be something more than a bottom feeder. 
I'm not here to teach you morals and ethics. If you don't have that by now, well there's a tent waiting for you underneath the 405.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Ok let's unwrap this. Lyft and Uber are what's called a duopoly. They are considered a utility. They don't follow the same rules and regulations that every other company follows in the transportation industry. They operate at a loss on purpose.
> I have now not have I ever had any ties with the transportation industry.
> The United States of America declares it costs over $.56 average per mile to operate a vehicle.
> What we're fighting for is for rideshare drivers to be treated humanely and have the mentality of fair pay for fair work.
> ...


What they're doing is technically legal, (for now) regardless of how you may feel about it. Rather than attack people trying to make a living or calling us shit like bottomfeeders, why not attack the companies tactics? If you attack Uber and Lyft you'll find plenty of support here. If you call us names I'll label you an asshole and fight you all night long.

As far as living under 405... ROFLMAO I may drive part time for Uber and Lyft, but I have decent monthly pensions, my homes and cars are all paid for, I have plenty of investments and rental income, and my other job is a hell of a lot better than rideshare. What else do you do?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> What they're doing is technically legal, (for now) regardless of how you may feel about it. Rather than attack people trying to make a living or calling us shit like bottomfeeders, why not attack the companies tactics? If you attack Uber and Lyft you'll find plenty of support here. If you call us names I'll label you an @@@@@@@ and fight you all night long.
> 
> As far as living under 405... ROFLMAO I may drive part time for Uber and Lyft, but I have decent monthly pensions, my homes and cars are all paid for, I have plenty of investments and rental income, and my other job is a hell of a lot better than rideshare. What else do you do?


I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. I know it's hard to hear but you in fact are a bottom feeder. Let me reiterate, anyone driving for Uber or Lyft is a bottom feeder. You are in fact destroying an industry. What you're not doing is making a living wage. What you are doing is taking business away from people doing it the correct ethical way. 
Ps. Anyone who owns "houses" knows what equity is.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. I know it's hard to hear but you in fact are a bottom feeder. Let me reiterate, anyone driving for Uber or Lyft is a bottom feeder. You are in fact destroying an industry. What you're not doing is making a living wage. What you are doing is taking business away from people doing it the correct ethical way.
> Ps. Anyone who owns "houses" knows what equity is.


Taking from one group to give to another who screwed themselves. LOL. Who do you think you are, Robin Hood? Where are your so called "ethics?"

Taxis can still operate, they just have to deal with competition now.

(FWIW, I make better money at my other job)


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> So I'm supposed to drive to the pin, accept the ride, see its a .8 mile trip, cancel, and do it again hoping for a 10mile ride?
> 
> Your poor life decisions amuse me, tell me more.


Minimum fares at bar close is not worth it, and I went back to driving taxis! At least I don't have star ratings anymore either.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Taking from one group to give to another who screwed themselves. LOL. Who do you think you are, Robin Hood? Where are your so called "ethics?"
> 
> Taxis can still operate, they just have to deal with competition now.
> 
> ...


Again not competition. U/L operate illegally. They DO NOT FOLLOW TRANSPORTATION INDUSTRY STANDARDS/REGULATIONS. 
Taxis have always had competition. They just never evolved. Evolving an industry doesn't mean disregarding all the protections we have in place. If it was a robo taxi I would understand. But until the human aspect is removed, drivers need to be compensated for their work. 
For example if Microsoft decided that they can outsource your job to a cleaning service that will do it for 40% less, how would you feel? First you'd be out of a job and second immigrants will be exploited for cheap janitorial duties.



AngelAdams said:


> Again not competition. U/L operate illegally. They DO NOT FOLLOW TRANSPORTATION INDUSTRY STANDARDS/REGULATIONS.
> Taxis have always had competition. They just never evolved. Evolving an industry doesn't mean disregarding all the protections we have in place. If it was a robo taxi I would understand. But until the human aspect is removed, drivers need to be compensated for their work.
> For example if Microsoft decided that they can outsource your job to a cleaning service that will do it for 40% less, how would you feel? First you'd be out of a job and second immigrants will be exploited for cheap janitorial duties.


Ps: you might want to update your employee badge. They haven't used that design since 2016


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Again not competition. U/L operate illegally. They DO NOT FOLLOW TRANSPORTATION INDUSTRY STANDARDS/REGULATIONS.
> Taxis have always had competition. They just never evolved. Evolving an industry doesn't mean disregarding all the protections we have in place. If it was a robo taxi I would understand. But until the human aspect is removed, drivers need to be compensated for their work.
> For example if Microsoft decided that they can outsource your job to a cleaning service that will do it for 40% less, how would you feel? First you'd be out of a job and second immigrants will be exploited for cheap janitorial duties.


Regardless of how we may feel about it, until government entities do an about face and change legal classifications, what they're doing *is* legal. They're dicks for doing it, but what are you going to do? What are you accomplishing by making life harder for people already struggling? If Microsoft decided to offshore my job to an operation in Bangalore I'd certainly be pissed, but I would blame Microsoft, not take it out on Rohit who is just trying to make a living after being laid off by Uber.



> Ps: you might want to update your employee badge. They haven't used that design since 2016


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Lyft and uber are very shady and under handed . Cabs companies were snakes and grimy, maybe not as bad. They had no competition and failed to adjust in many ways .


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> People who are too lazy to walk is why we're able to drive.
> 
> Again, why do you drive if you hate it so much? If you're unhappy, go out and find another job. It's not that hard. Gas prices are the worst drawback to driving. I remember 60 cents a gallon, but those days are long gone.
> 
> ...


i dont hate driving i hate being human trafficked

$4-4=0 so every rider going less than 5 miles im being huma trafficked or are you going to insult me like i cant figure out my costs? because my big brain can fill up my gas tank drive to airport drive back fill up again & figure out $8 gas is $4 there, $4 back & divide $8300+ maintenance by 4000 rides & conclude least $2 future maintenance each ride therefore my 3rd grade math skills say my actual ride costs are $4 minimum per ride.

free coerced unpaid labor fits the definition of human trafficking i didnt define the word & i didnt sign up to play games where 9 outta 10 blank contracts they send are whammys

it should work for least 51% of drivers not 4% lol

& since the airport is around 1 hour 20 minutes round trip all highway i can deduct my operating costs when vehicles is on to be around $10 an hour

why do i drive? i get $65 an hour rides from bed the day duh & can get 2 easy 3 if i dont wake & bake before 7 self preservation just like everyone else, i know what Uber does & if the cops letting them operate im going to play the game it is amerikkka

doubt many drivers can just move & if i gotta do what i do from bed theyre making way less not living here circling, idling, in much newer vehicles taking all tier rides....
uber lyft app taking a bigger & bigger cut thinking it deserves 50-90% for doing zero work is the issue gas is $2-4 a trip

dont try to decipher tone from text no ones angry just disgusted but enjoybyour tacos like mentioned before your the reason they keep cutting fares because people will work for $3 an hour

theres a readon big macs arent .50 anymore like the 70s too lol

what uber lyftvis doing is illegal & predatory over half their "customer" base cant afford the service, they should be walking or on the bus

theyre not too lazy to walk theyre getting a 41%+ subsidy while using modern day slave labor at 19 70s wages, i rarely eat fast food but if subway was slanging $5 footlongs for $1 im eating there 4 times a day lmao & if i have 8 DUIs, or cant afford something a 16 year old can hustle for in 3 months i pinging ubermules, running hoes, drugs....too poor people poor not stupid


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Regardless of how we may feel about it, until government entities do an about face and change legal classifications, what they're doing *is* legal. They're dicks for doing it, but what are you going to do? What are you accomplishing by making life harder for people already struggling? If Microsoft decided to offshore my job to an operation in Bangalore I'd certainly be pissed, but I would blame Microsoft, not take it out on Rohit who is just trying to make a living after being laid off by Uber.
> 
> View attachment 326373


In my eyes being complicit is just as bad as committing the crime. 
You can pretend you're an innocent bystander when you're driving the getaway car.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> In my eyes being complicit is just as bad as committing the crime.
> You can pretend you're an innocent bystander when you're driving the getaway car.


I'll never understand the reasoning behind screwing over hundreds of thousands for the sake of waging war on Uber and Lyft. Are you really that bitter?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I'll never understand the reasoning behind screwing over hundreds of thousands for the sake of waging war on Uber and Lyft. Are you really that bitter?


I'm not bitter at all. I will always fight for the little guy. I am the little guy (in perspective). Screwing over hundreds of thousand is what Uber and Lyft are doing. 
I don't know how else or what metaphor I can use to make you understand that. 
Before I continue with this conversation are you ignorant or daft? I need to know in order to proceed. Because ignorant I can work with.


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

If U/L end up failing down the line, that will be the worst thing as they destroyed 2 groups of peoples lives, taxi drivers and rideshare drivers. Me quitting or walking away from U/L does not fix the problem, so finding another job is not the solution. For every intelligent driver, there is 1000 dumb ones, so that group of dumb drivers (which dont notice, question, speak up, complain , and take every request regardless of details, are the ones that keep this robbery going, and going strong). 
Im sorry i dont reward bad behavior. 
Being dumb or desperate unfortunately has the worst of implications to these tech crooks. Its just wrong to sit here on these forums and remotely think that this behavior is the least bit acceptable. I try to extract the maximum personal efficiency and profit that i feel is best for me, nothing wrong with not liking it while doing it. You need to be able to see the problem with it first and foremost. If you cant recongnize whats going on then someone maybe in denial, thats all.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I had an XL ping just before my Lyft clock ran out at 14 hours. Just as I left my hot spot to go to the bar pick-up, I got a SELECT ping from Uber. I immediately canceled the Lyft XL and took the SELECT. Nasty pop-up from Lyft. Putzes!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

@nosurgenodrive If we take your advice then all the pax in the suburbs will have to wait 35 minutes for a more expensive taxi again.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. I didn't read most of what you said. I was referring to the countless cab drivers that are shit out of luck because of U/L illegal operations. I personally transitioned out of rideshare years ago. I have my own bar staffing llc. I wouldn't take anyone anywhere for under $2 a mile $.50 a minute and a $5 pickup fee.
> My question to you is, why are you driving for $1?


cabs would never do 80% of the rides uber Lyft offers, they took a 20% hit to their business which is nothing to sneeze at last time i checked may be more, mainly at airport and hot spots of course but a cab would never do most uber Lyft pickups theyve also ruined the car rental industry & used car industry as no one lists ride"share" on the car fax so every car older than 2 years old sold will be fraud as the commercial use is not doctumented no more buying cars a couple years old theyll all have 100+K miles on them

cabs wouldn't do most uber Lyft rides 40 years ago the rates are so beyond illegal

soon as prices are regulated to a legal rate half the losers go back to the bus & bumming rides, cabs were never meant to be taken daily only meglomaniac coke heads who never been outside or worked a day in their life thought this was a good idea, cab companies arent billion dollar ventures, pretty sure you could buy every cab company & its assets in the country for a billion dollars lmao maybe sans ny but prob not


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh.... so folks made because we are "skabs"..... ok, whatever.

Adapt or be run over. That is how business works. Cabs can adjust. And if they put their legislative power to work to reduce what became a bureaucratic shit show for taxis and work to adjust the laws so they can compete maybe they would be able to. Instead they whine and cry and complain and want to maintain the "old way of doing things". Ask retail chains how not adapting works for them as they battle Amazon.

Adapt or be run over...... technology has changed how things work. Either get on board or go the way of the dodo.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

im sure some people mad at scabbin it is what it is but you're literally scabbing for $2 or paying to work which idk is beyond bizzaro no one is making money on $4-8 trips the math just dont work

scabbin was heres $30+ an hour at the steel company, armed transport from secured hotel, a per diem & guaranteed time & a half over 40 hours with 12 hour shifts till a deal was reached not come in for 4 tacos an hour

ish just mind boggling any "adult" would be o.k. with this my poor single mama gave me $2 to deliver trash to the curb in 1984 & for least 20 years as long as the beer not $5 tip $2 for the 50 feet of bottle delivery

so imma count my blessings i can screen, cancel, & ignore such rides & pray for the exploited, desperate, that apparently have no problems working for childrens wages in the 1970s & 80s totally been prepared for the next crash so imma be good when it comes because anything less than $1.50 a mile is barely minimum wage $2 would be fair for all parties but its at .60 & they still trying new tricks & scams to take more its laughable





















































sorry im not adjusting or in favor of legal wages going the way of the dodo simple math cancel & lose $1-2 or accept & lose $2+ they can keep the cancel fee i will never work for free sorry not sorry but i guess thanks for picking up the slack they say it runs downhill go figure

minimum wages were set for a reason as were regions per mile & per minute rates, its one thing to compete on price its another to pay illegal wages with predatory pricing legit businesses cant come close to compete at under costs

was watching 60s yogi bear cartoons scooter rentals arent new, delivery services aren't new, courier services arent new, cab companies arent new you could start your own business or support one in your local community pretty easy from a few thousand to maybe a few hundred THOUSAND to run a fleet of cabs....

only thing new is now you need billions? millions to market commercials daily? have to charge up to 41% less than your actual costs?

yeah suuuurrrrrre thats the ticket

beyond illegal but 80+ million dollar cash flow daily greases alot of plams(20+ million rides daily x $4 minimum per)

thats a proper skim i mean travis k 37 milli condo just under half of bezos 80 milli penthouse, 50 milli for the new ceo, 1 billi on half a MILLION sq ft at the warriors new arena basically human trafficking paid theyre luxury tax for signing klay, kd, and crew this year lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Are ruining it for EVERYONE. Stop. Just stop. Sign up for Uber. I would NEVER drive a drunk without a surge. Never.
> 
> Don't let these passengers get away with cheap rides at bar close. Don't. Drive. For. Lyft.


I don't even see why people would drive for the new flat rate surge. You know the companies are still charging them the multiplier and pocketing that money. Just go home! Make them pay you what you are worth to deal with drunks and all the risks which go along with it. Paying you 40 - 60 cents a mile plus and an extra $1.50 flat rate surge is ridiculous when they are charging that drunk $2.00 a mile.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

this isnt technology it's a bunch of cowards who programmed human trafficking into an app, gamifying actual human labor targeting the cocaine pleasure gambling centers of the brain, the pings are like slot machines 1 good ride out of 10 resets the chemicals in your brain and kissed the boo boo, labor feels better so a few more whammys

cowards who use an app instead of a gun to rob actual humans 15+ million times per day, made billions & got it to ipo aint no stopping them now worse case scenario bail out or bought out most everyone that matters already cashed out or crapped out lol


----------



## StJohnsRides (Jun 6, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Ok let's unwrap this. Lyft and Uber are what's called a duopoly. They are considered a utility. They don't follow the same rules and regulations that every other company follows in the transportation industry. They operate at a loss on purpose.
> I have now not have I ever had any ties with the transportation industry.
> The United States of America declares it costs over $.56 average per mile to operate a vehicle.
> What we're fighting for is for rideshare drivers to be treated humanely and have the mentality of fair pay for fair work.
> ...


Honestly, I'm having a hard time following you. Are you trying to say that we all need to quit driving for U/L in order to save the transportation industry?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

StJohnsRides said:


> Honestly, I'm having a hard time following you. Are you trying to say that we all need to quit driving for U/L in order to save the transportation industry?


No, everyone should quit because it's fascist corporate slave labor.


----------



## StJohnsRides (Jun 6, 2019)

Well, I do have a choice, don't I? So how is it a slavery? Is Walmart a slavery also?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

StJohnsRides said:


> Well, I do have a choice, don't I? So how is it a slavery? Is Walmart a slavery also?


It goes so deep you have no idea. It's psychological manipulation. Think of it as slavery of the mind.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> You mean log out. They can drive but if they log out occasionally it would trigger prime. That's why lyft invented PPZ. Now drivers can stay online where lyft wants them to. Lyft wins.


From the looks of their share price today versus the day of the IPO I think it would be a bit of a stretch to say Lyft wins. Actually a huge stretch.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> @nosurgenodrive If we take your advice then all the pax in the suburbs will have to wait 35 minutes for a more expensive taxi again.


No, I'm talking about major events and bar close. Uber offers $7 - $21 surge and Lyft offers orange and yellow squares. It is hot garbage and only for the rookies or unemployable.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> From the looks of their share price today versus the day of the IPO I think it would be a bit of a stretch to say Lyft wins. Actually a huge stretch.


Lyft is not designed to make money. Everyone that needs to is making hundreds of millions. Why do you think lyft loses money?



nouberipo said:


> From the looks of their share price today versus the day of the IPO I think it would be a bit of a stretch to say Lyft wins. Actually a huge stretch.


All that matters is marketshare. Everyone's bonuses are contingent on growth not profit.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

These companies are so stupid its unreal they spend soooooo much money recruiting new drivers than they would if they just paid the drivers they already have a bit more. Uber math ?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> These companies are so stupid its unreal they spend soooooo much money recruiting new drivers than they would if they just paid the drivers they already have a bit more. Uber math ?


Actually not stupid at all and brilliant if they want to suppress driver costs. Experienced drivers costs more as they learn to maximize revenue per ride, poach riders, and circumvent rules. 
Uber's model must constantly recruit new unsuspecting drivers. It's an existential necessity.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Ya I hear what your saying but eventually they will go thru all the drivers and have none left


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> Ya I hear what your saying but eventually they will go thru all the drivers and have none left


Many potential future drivers cross the border, people retiring, unemployed, divorced and paying support. Basically uber's model designed to profit off the desperate.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> No, I'm talking about major events and bar close. Uber offers $7 - $21 surge and Lyft offers orange and yellow squares. It is hot garbage and only for the rookies or unemployable.


Sooo true....same in our market


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> No, I'm talking about major events and bar close. Uber offers $7 - $21 surge and Lyft offers orange and yellow squares. It is hot garbage and only for the rookies or unemployable.


----------

